
Show HN: BotSociety, a bot mockup tool - erlapso
https://botsociety.io
======
pmontra
I gave it a try and I found it very useful to design and validate the script
of the conversation. It's much more important than similar tools for 2D
interfaces (balsamiq, etc). These are 1D UIs flowing in time with very little
on screen space, so it's very difficult to get a feeling for what can fit into
the screen. That constraints heavily the script.

